# iMac and Macbook streaming?



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

Been toying with getting either an iMac or Macbook. Simple question - can both stream from my Roamio using some Tivo App just like I can do with my iPad?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

rad1701 said:


> Been toying with getting either an iMac or Macbook. Simple question - can both stream from my Roamio using some Tivo App just like I can do with my iPad?


No, the only devices that can stream from a TiVo are another TiVo(Premiere, Roamio, or Mini models) or iOS devices(iPad/iPhone/iPod touch). TiVo hasn't released streaming apps for any other platform (Mac,Win,Android,etc.).

Alternatively, it's possible to download most programs, unless your cable provider prevents it, onto a Mac, Windows, or Linux os device. Some popular apps to do this are TiVo Desktop, kmttg, cTivo and pyTivo. Cable providers can vary, but many will lock premium channel content (e.g. HBO/ShowTime) from downloading. Some prevent almost all content(including channels like tbs/discovery/comedy central) from downloading, and some prevent almost nothing, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

You definitely can not stream to any Mac or PC using any method from TiVo, that's not likely to change soon.

I have a Slingbox 500 connected to my Roamio and a DirecTV Genie, which allows me to watch any local or satellite channel on any Mac, PC, iPad or Android device. We don't need no stinking TiVo Stream.

Note that I'm able to do this because my TiVo is OTA, allowing me to connect to the HDMI input on the Slingbox 500. With CATV this would most likely not work because of HDCP handshake.


----------



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

Darn - that's too bad. I like the ability to nearly instantly stream. I know about TIVO Desktop and use it on my Windows PC now. So, there isn't anyway to "trick" a Mac product (like an iMac) into running iOS apps??


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

rad1701 said:


> Darn - that's too bad. I like the ability to nearly instantly stream. I know about TIVO Desktop and use it on my Windows PC now. So, there isn't anyway to "trick" a Mac product (like an iMac) into running iOS apps??


Only for apps you'd develop yourself - you could then use Xcode's ios simulator. But the simulator won't let you install apps from the App store, it only works with code you're compiling locally. So that's not going to help get the TiVo video streams to the Mac.


----------



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

But there is a TIVO Desktop version for the Mac (as mentioned above). So, I can use that to download at least - right?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

rad1701 said:


> But there is a TIVO Desktop version for the Mac (as mentioned above). So, I can use that to download at least - right?


TiVo Desktop for Mac won't be your best choice, it's discontinued and I don't think it ever supported download (this was supported on Mac via a separate product - Roxio toast). Instead, I'd recommend cTivo, kmttg and/or pyTiVo. cTivo is a mac specific program and is probably the simplest solution if the only thing you want to do is download. kmttg is a swiss-army knife of a program, and can do a lot more than just downloading, but it will probably take a bit more effort to set it up and properly configure it for your needs. pyTivo, on the other hand, is most adept at transferring content back to the tivo, transcoding it on the fly as necessary, but it also can download content from the TiVo.


----------



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

I've setup and used kmttg and pyTivo on a PC before. Can a Mac natively play a *.tivo file? I could do the transfer on my PC and then just move the file to my Mac (when I get one).


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

rad1701 said:


> I've setup and used kmttg and pyTivo on a PC before. Can a Mac natively play a *.tivo file? I could do the transfer on my PC and then just move the file to my Mac (when I get one).


Kmttg will do everything you need to create a usable video on a Mac, It is the best way to go IMHO.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

rad1701 said:


> I've setup and used kmttg and pyTivo on a PC before. Can a Mac natively play a *.tivo file? I could do the transfer on my PC and then just move the file to my Mac (when I get one).


Not natively. You'll need to use something to decrypt them into plain mpeg(but both kmttg and ctivo can easily handle this for you as part of their download processes).


----------

